

Neither Fortify nor Network World understand Open Source - erickhill
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/21/neither-fortify-nor-network-world-understand-open-source

======
ilamont
Interesting analysis -- Fortify's rankings of open source software included
centralized email address and contact information for reporting security
vulnerabilities. This naturally favors the corporate-run open source projects
(such as JBoss) as opposed to distributed community efforts.

